
China blacklists millions on booking flights as social credit system introduced - threatofrain
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-social-credit-system-flight-booking-blacklisted-beijing-points-a8646316.html
======
clouddrover
In the video they say the system is based on the principle of "once
untrustworthy, always restricted." I can't see how that's a good idea. The
less stake in society you give people, the more instability you're bound to
have. Why put people in a position where they've got nothing to lose?

~~~
clubm8
Sounds like a great way to generate domestic terrorists. IIRC there was some
Secret Service report after Columbine that basically found that being goth,
listening to metal etc weren't pre-cursors to school shootings... BUT that
heavy handed suspensions/expulsions _could_ contribute to someone being
violent.

------
threatofrain
> According to the state-run news outlet Global Times, as of May this year,
> the government had blocked 11.14 million people from flights and 4.25
> million from taking high-speed train trips.

> Punishments are not clearly detailed in the government plan, but beyond
> making travel difficult, are also believed to include slowing internet
> speeds, reducing access to good schools for individuals or their children,
> banning people from certain jobs, preventing booking at certain hotels and
> losing the right to own pets.

~~~
perl4ever
Is there a concept of due process? I mean, in the US, you could draw various
parallels to several of those things, but we do expect or at least aspire to a
certain amount of transparency and due process.

------
xfitm3
What’s the cultural history behind the motivation for all this?

